
Social Security moves to block the mentally ill from purchasing guns - hackuser
http://thehill.com/regulation/pending-regs/278740-social-security-moves-to-block-the-mentally-ill-from-purchasing-guns
======
hackuser
_The Social Security Administration (SSA) is proposing to report people who
receive disability benefits and have a mental health condition to the FBI 's
background check system._

A few thoughts:

1) Wow: All mental health conditions (among Social Security disability
recipients) are suspect and will be reported to the police.

2) How does the Social Security Administration even know who has a "mental
health condition"? What about theh privacy of medical records?

3) Note how vulnerable this group is; if you are relying on Social Security
disability payments, you probably can't afford to forgo them in order to
protect your privacy. Civil rights are only for tose who can afford them.

4) Finally, what would a President with fascist-like tendancies do with the
massive government and commercial surveillance infrastructure, with so few
privacy protections?

